# Building Renovations



## polenta (Jun 15, 2008)

Hello All:

I own a property in Chieti Province Abbruzo, purchased four years ago, which has undergone significant enlargement and renovation. Work is very close to being completed but I am unhappy with some of the finish work that has been done so am considering pursuing another builder. Any suggestions.

Thanks in advance.

David


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

polenta said:


> Hello All:
> 
> I own a property in Chieti Province Abbruzo, purchased four years ago, which has undergone significant enlargement and renovation. Work is very close to being completed but I am unhappy with some of the finish work that has been done so am considering pursuing another builder. Any suggestions.
> 
> ...


ive sent you a pm :welcome:


----------



## polenta (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi Pudd, 
Thanks but am unable to find the link for private message retrieval.


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

polenta said:


> Hi Pudd,
> Thanks but am unable to find the link for private message retrieval.


clic top of page were your name is clic on private mesages


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

polenta said:


> Hi Pudd,
> Thanks but am unable to find the link for private message retrieval.


there are other way and iam just down the road from you in pretoro CH


----------

